# 'Chick flicks' also enjoyed by men



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 1, 2007)

'Chick flicks' also enjoyed by men

MANHATTAN, Kan., Jan 31, 2007 (UPI) -- A U.S. study suggests, common stereotypes to the contrary, "chick flicks" aren't just for women -- guys also like romantic movies. 

Kansas State University psychology Professor Richard Harris said his research produced surprising results. 

"Everyone thinks women like romantic movies and they drag guys along to them," he said. "What was significant was that the guys also liked the movies, and that the choice to view a romantic movie was usually made together as a couple, not just by the girl." 

Although both men and women generalized men as a group wouldn't like a romantic movie, when men rated a romantic flick they had just seen, they gave it a 4.8 on a 7-point scale. When women were asked to rate how much their dates liked the movie, they gave the same 4.8 rating. 

The results of the study could be something moviemakers should take into consideration when making a romantic movie, Harris said. 

"There are a lot of men who go to these romantic movies and enjoy them," he said. "I wouldn't write off the male audience just because it is a romantic film. I would suggest marketing to the men in the audience."


----------



## just mary (Feb 2, 2007)

This doesn't surprise me, but I wonder what they consider a "chick flick" to be.  Is it something like "When Harry Met Sally" or is it "Fried Green Tomatoes".  "When Harry Met Sally" is about a relationship between a man and a woman, where "Fried Green Tomatoes" is about two women.  I knew a lot of men who like "When Harry Met Sally" but not "Fried Green Tomatoes".

I guess I'm asking; what is a "chick flick"?


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 2, 2007)

maybe any movie that you're average guy wouldn't admit to his buddies that he would go see? 

all joking aside, i don't know how to define a chick flick. i guess i just always thought of it as something that at first glance one would think wouldn't appeal to a guy.

maybe it's a movie that a bunch of guys would never bother seeing together, even though they would enjoy it with their partner?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not sure you can define a "chick flick" in absolute terms. I think you need to contrast it with a "guy movie".

Chick flicks 


are about feelings, friendships, and relationships
evoke emotions such as sadness or "aww that's so sweet" or romantic feelings
are about people rather than things
have humor that is often directed at the foibles of men when they are with women
Guy movies


are about action, the faster and more explosions and blood the better
are about toughness and autonomy
usually have a lot of lines about beer and bodily functions
are about sports (and beer and bodily functions)
have humor that is about the silliness of "chick flick" topics like relationships


----------



## just mary (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't have a lot of time tonight but I just wanted to add one thing.  Are "chick flicks" and "guy movies" like clothes?

Generally, it's not a problem if a girl wears her boyfriend's sweater but if a guy wears his girlfriend's sweater that's a whole other story.  The same is true for chick flicks and guy movies, it's totally okay for a woman to say she likes guy movies - it's appluaded by some - but for a guy to say he likes chick flicks - that's something to keep quiet, except, maybe, around your girlfriend/spouse/partner - it depends on the partner.

Anyway, is it a double standard against men or is it society saying anything feminine is bad???

As for defintions of guy movies and chick flicks - I have to think about it a bit more.  I think you have to add "mainly about women" to chick flicks - men are peripherial (sp?) - unless the women are wrestling or "doing something else" (wink, wink, nudge, nudge).

Just my humble, silly oppinion.

jm


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 2, 2007)

William Pollock, author of _Real Boys_, talks about the socialization of males in our society as a process of rigidly enforcing whate he calls "The Boy Code" and what others have called "The Myth of Being Male".

Interestingly, this code defines what is acceptable male behavior in terms of behavior that is not "girl behavior", i.e., anything that suggests sensitivity, nervousness, anxiety, worry, fear, sadness, etc. - anything but anger and aggression.

It's hardly surprising that so many men have so much difficulty in their relationships - and that women have so much difficulty trying to maintain relationships with the men in their lives.


----------

